# 4000 acre club- McIntosh Co -S.E. Ga.



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 28, 2011)

We have a 4000 acre club, we need to fill _*one opening *_to reach our target of 22 members.   That works out to a ratio of 182 acres per member. We are located on Hwy 57 just outside of of Townsend Ga., about 5 miles from Interstate 95.  Area is about halfway between Savannah and Brunswick.

We have 20+ club stands (Shooting houses -towers- buddy stands) most with food plots .


40-50 acres of powerline
Several miles of old abandoned RR Bed
Good roads
Camp area (no power- use generator) 
275 gal water tank ( working on shallow well)
Skinning rack
Sign in board
2 bucks 4 points on one side
1 Guest buck (for family or paying guest)
4 does
3 Gobblers
2 Permanent personal stands 
Dues to pay lease are $1311 per member based on 22 members. We've applied and been approved for project WINGS thru Ga Power and NRCS - 
We have abundant deer and turkey - hogs come and go
Join now and have access for this Turkey season.

Scroll down for pics from this past season,  Click on link for old post  from last year with even more attached pictures of club, stands, deer, etc. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=506580&highlight

Call Jay (912)977-4325 or PM me for more info


----------



## GA Bowman (Jan 29, 2011)

Jay,
Thanks for showing me around. Glad to have joined your operation and very much looking forward to the 2011-2012 season. I will be in touch with you soon. Thanks Bud,
Will


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ya Im sure it is a good club.even before I clicked on it I figured it would be something good just cuz I have seen and heard Jay talk on here. Good luck I wish I was looking for a club around there.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad to have you on board Will.     

Thanks for the nice comments Chad!


----------



## coastalhunter (Jan 31, 2011)

Jay,  what is your policy on guests, specifically durin turkey season.  Also, how many of your members turkey hunt?


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Feb 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like you got some good coastal bucks on your property. 

If it wasn't so far from me I would entertain the offer at least to look at it.

Keep up the good work and hope you have success in filling your club which I am sure you will. Good bucks, high acreage to member ratio and a decent price. Pretty much what I look for.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Feb 6, 2011)

Swamprat said:


> Looks like you got some good coastal bucks on your property.
> 
> If it wasn't so far from me I would entertain the offer at least to look at it.
> 
> Keep up the good work and hope you have success in filling your club which I am sure you will. Good bucks, high acreage to member ratio and a decent price. Pretty much what I look for.



Thanks Man!


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Feb 15, 2011)

One spot left.


----------



## seccoach (Feb 18, 2011)

Someone needs to jump all over this! This is a great club with lots of deer and good people!


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 2, 2011)

Had a full roster but one guy backed out so I still have one spot.


----------

